# Feeding a Raw Diet (the BARF way)??



## Txhuntingal (Nov 25, 2015)

Is anyone experienced in feeding their labs a raw diet (the BARF way)? Pros, cons etc... Thank you!


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Nothing but cons.. Raw food is no more nutritional than cooked. Proteins are absorbed one amino acid at a time. The 3D structure of the protein molecule does not matter. That’s all cooking does is change 3D structure. There have been several recalls of commercial raw food.


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

I have two Labradors and one Golden that I feed RAW--(90% RAW/10% Dr. Tims). I have had success with it and see no factual reason to change. "Nothing but Cons" is an over the top claim with no factual backing.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

Unless you have a degree or tons of experience in canine nutrition I do not see how the average dog owner—or even a more knowledgeable dog owner—could possibly properly formulate a raw diet ration. So many nutrients and micronutrients to take into account—I have a degree in zoology and animal science and I would not even attempt to formulate a canine diet.

It seems unnecessary when there are so many quality foods commercially available.

Meredith


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

Canine nutrition is not in it's infancy. The information and formulations are out there.


----------



## pstrombeck (Feb 11, 2012)

Just want to share an unscientific 'case history'. My friend and I both purchased male lab pups from the same litter in 2004. Early on he fed raw (BARF) mixing turkey, veggies etc. while I fed Sam's Club chicken rice for the first 5 years before switching to Pro Plan. Both dogs had active healthy lives with no major issues other than some fence encounters requiring stitches. Both were hunted almost every weekend during the season with trips to SD & ND. My lab the Pro Plan dog died at just over 12 years old his dog the dog 'BARF' dog died less than 6 months later. I see no benefit.


----------

